# 2555EZ form question #2



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

I found a place that lets you download the 2555EZ form but can I still use it as I'm in the extension period and the IRS page said not used after 19 April2019. Does it mean that I have to go with the 2555.

When I send in the form with the 1040 do I also have to include a statement saying the girls where out of the States all year?
Thanks in advance 

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

That deadline may explain why you can no longer access the 2555 EZ on the IRS website. However, your girls are NOT past the deadline for filing. For overseas residents the deadline is June 15th. The 2555 form includes a line for indicating which exclusion qualification you're taking (i.e. bona fide resident or physical presence).

If you were able to download a 2555EZ for 2018, use that if you're mailing in a paper version of the returns. Otherwise, use the regular 2555 and only fill in the relevant lines on the form.


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks that's what I 'll do. I like the ez form as I've used it before.

Thanks again for the help.

Bernie McKenna


----------

